# Deep fryer



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Help me out here. I just want to do chicken, fish, etc. I hate "wings". legs and theighs. Wings should be $0.20 a pound. They turned them into a "THANG".


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Are you wanting to cook a bunch at a time?
Want a indoor electric fryer or a gas outside one?

Darin


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Indoor. Outdoor is covered. Counter top version. I don't do "Wings"(BS,were the cheapest) as I can do legs/theighs just as good.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I just bought a counter top version. It is a GE and I got it at Walmart for $40.00. It holds 3 liters of oil. Has a big lid with a sight glass in it. 

Model Number(s): 169219 
3.0 Liter with digital timer. Adjustable Temperature Control, for cooking a variety of dishes. Immersion Heater, cooks food faster. Easy Cleaning, removable enamel pot.

Works great. It has a basket with it. Only cooked fries and hashbrown patties so far. Gonna try fish soon. 

Sure beats the old Fry Daddy that I have been using forever. 


Darin


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

How much is liters? I looked on line and got liters,cups, etc. Oil used is what I want. I should not have to "convert" , they should.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

a liter is just over a quart...


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

3 liters is 3.17 quarts. Walmart sells peanut oil in 3 liter bottles.

Darin


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

Finger_Mullet said:


> I just bought a counter top version. It is a GE and I got it at Walmart for $40.00. It holds 3 liters of oil. Has a big lid with a sight glass in it.
> 
> Model Number(s): 169219
> 3.0 Liter with digital timer. Adjustable Temperature Control, for cooking a variety of dishes. Immersion Heater, cooks food faster. Easy Cleaning, removable enamel pot.
> ...


That sounds like the one we got. Had the old Fry Daddy too. The new one works great! I love to make one of my favorite every chance I get... pickle chips! I also love to make fried squid too. (Calimari for you fancy people...lol)


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Do you use the lid when frying? I did for a while but then said screw it. I just fry with the lid off now. Not sure what the benefit is because it does not splatter oil. I also like the ready light. Just plug it in and a blue light comes on when it is ready to fry.

We did fry okra, hand cut fries and chips. Fish is next. Then I will throw the oil out and put new in.

Nice thing is you can just hook the basket on the side and let the oil drip back in the fryer. 

I don't really care about liter conversion because I just poured the oil up to the fill mark. 

Darin


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

rattler said:


> How much is liters? I looked on line and got liters,cups, etc. Oil used is what I want. I should not have to "convert" , they should.





Rockfish1 said:


> a liter is just over a quart...





Finger_Mullet said:


> 3 liters is 3.17 quarts. Walmart sells peanut oil in 3 liter bottles.
> 
> Darin


 Why should I have to? Quart of beer always felt better than a liter. We will not (in the USA) go to the European way of doing things. I learned cups, ozs, etc. The USA needs to stand up. I do'nt want to learn any language but the americian english. Got a Deni today. I'll try it. Always did my "deep frying" in a pan or a pot.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I am not debating quarts vs liters. I am making a recommendation of a deep fryer. 

I also like chicken wings. 

Darin


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

*fish/chicken cooker*

Hey guys check this out...

www.fryinsaucer.com


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Rockfish1 said:


> a liter is just over a quart...


 I know. But I shouldn't have to.


Finger_Mullet said:


> I am not debating quarts vs liters. I am making a recommendation of a deep fryer.
> 
> I also like chicken wings.
> 
> Darin


 One of the biggest marketing things. Wings. They were ground into pet food. They were $0.09-$0.19 lb. Now its fingerfood. $2. I got a Deni snack size. paid $36 shipped. I need to see how a etectric fryer works. Always did a pot/pan.


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

Finger_Mullet said:


> Do you use the lid when frying? I did for a while but then said screw it. I just fry with the lid off now. Not sure what the benefit is because it does not splatter oil. I also like the ready light. Just plug it in and a blue light comes on when it is ready to fry.



I started using the cover but found it wasn't bad on oil splash at all. We now just set ours up under the hood vent to remove the steam (that carries oil mist) and things stay clean.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Finger_Mullet said:


> I am not debating quarts vs liters. I am making a recommendation of a deep fryer.
> 
> I also like chicken wings.
> Sorry. I love wings. How about $.29 LB. Wings are more than legs. Wings used to be cheaper than backs.
> Darin





GreenFord said:


> I started using the cover but found it wasn't bad on oil splash at all. We now just set ours up under the hood vent to remove the steam (that carries oil mist) and things stay clean.


 THAT, in my kitchen? Got that on the deck


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

I love my deep fryer. I have two of them actually (duplicate wedding gifts). Sometimes the baskets limit the amount of food you can put in there, but they surely help with its time for removal from the oil. When I have to cook fries for the whole family, I use it without the basket. 










When I fry fish, I tend to do it on the stove, opposed to the deep fryer. A good sized deep fryer takes a sizeable amount of oil. Once you fry fish in it...that oil is only good for fish. (Unless you want some other foods to have a slight fish taste). You can try to fry potatoes (fries) to absorb some of the fish taste...but batter droppings will still accumulate in the bottom of the fryer tub.

If I use the deep fryer for chicken, I save the grease in it for chicken again.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Most of the panfish (spot & croaker) I fry are just about whole minus the head, split down the back. This makes the fish too wide to effective fry in quantity using the fryer. 










^will not fit in fryer like that^

Now if you're doing fillets...you can cram a bunch of fillets into the fryer.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

MetroMan said:


> I love my deep fryer. I have two of them actually (duplicate wedding gifts). Sometimes the baskets limit the amount of food you can put in there, but they surely help with its time for removal from the oil. When I have to cook fries for the whole family, I use it without the basket.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I just got one about the size of the smaller one . I know oil is not cheap. Always save fish oil and chicken oil does onion rings and fries. I lust want to know brand/size/etc. that I can do legs/thighs and such. I love "wings" , but they are whay oner priced. They were 0.19 lb. untill they became "hot". Pet food. Crab bait. 
I will not pay $1.99lb


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Enjoy the new fryer!


----------

